# What cam to get for boosted 05 gto



## Kreik1 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have an 05 with CAI, and corsa catback i am looking to get the procharger kit and i am wondering about getting a bigger cam also while it is in the shop but dont know if there is a certain size cam you should go with when running boost or how that works please let me no the spects and possible where to get it at. also had looked into different heads would that make my compression to high with having a supercharger? thoughts on that also


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I like to know as well for my Maggie 112 what are my cam options (needs to pass California emissions at the sniffer).

I have a fully built engine and run 8.5lbs with undercut valves.

I like to know if I'm already maxed out regardless of cam or not.

And what exactly does a supercharger cam do different? Does it minimize the valve overlap?

The 2 cam numbers that I heard tossed around for superchargers are 112 and 114. One being ideal for bottom end TQ and other for top end HP. Can someone shed some like on this?


----------



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

Swapping cams for a boosted motor is a great for power gains. A couple of things you want to take a look at. Supercharging or turbos increase the pressure in the motor above atmospheric. So it presses the air into the motor. As for cams its all about duration for the motor. The more duration you have in the cam the more air the supercharger can press in. There is a limit because as the piston is in the compression stroke to much boost will cause the cylinder pressure to get to high and you'll break something. Whether its a head gasket, combustion chamber, piston, or bend a rod. The more overlap you have in the cam will allow for scavenging and a bleed off of excess air in the chamber to keep pressures down. Really the biggest issue after duration is compression ratio. To high a ratio with boost and stuff breaks. 8.5 lbs dosn't sound to bad, ive heard guys of touching 16 plus with no issues. But they have huge cylinder head chambers and deep dished pistons to equal everything out. There's many calculators online to figure out compression ratios and get set. My engine is naturally aspirated and im running 12.5 compression ratio. Most cars can handle regular pump gas to around 11-11.5 compression ratio before better fuel is needed. Hope this helps some.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

So do "supercharger" cams increase or decrease the overlap?

I thought it would decrease the overlap to increase cylinder pressures.


----------

